# Sanding The Inside Of A Bowl



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey you wood turners, I don't have a lathe yet, but my brother in Alaska got one recently and keeps asking me to go to this forum and ask questions for him . I'm trying to get him to join the forum but so far, he just asks me ask you.

He has ask me to ask you about sanding the inside of the bowls that he is turning on his new lathe. Sounds like the cordless armstrong is not working very well for him or at least he would like to find something that works easier and better too.

Suggestions will be welcome,

Jerry Bowen
Colorado City, TX (the site of the next big oil boom in Texas)


----------



## theartist09 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Bowl Sanding*

Tell him to check out some of the wood working sites for this tool,
Bowl Snader Tools . I've used this tool for years and it turns out very smooth results. It also comes in a smaller version. This one is made by Sorby, i think i spelled that right. Good luck!! and Happy Easter!!!!!

Jim


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jerry, I stopped burning my finger tips when I bought this tool.

http://vermec.tripod.com/PDFs/sanding_handle.pdf


----------



## TimmerwerkTV (May 9, 2012)

look good mate!


----------

